# Umwerfer Slopestyle



## dantist (24. April 2008)

Hallo

kann mir jemand verraten, was für einen Umwerfer ich für das Slopestyle benötige? Ich weiss, dass das Sitzrohr 34.9 mm Durchmesser hat, das ist aber auch schon alles. Was für Shimano-Umwerfer passen da ran?

Sorry, habe davon irgendwie keinen Plan mehr, da ich seit mehreren Jahren Rohloff fahre


----------



## bachmayeah (26. April 2008)

afaik z.b.
shimano xt top swing fdm770


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

